
Uber for MBAs is a worrying sign for knowledge workers everywhere - acconrad
https://www.bostonglobe.com/business/technology/2016/04/15/uber-for-mbas-worrying-sign-for-knowledge-workers-everywhere/BJqxdFyeoM4f4giMzmSZSO/story.html
======
ddorian43
Why do I have to "click to continue reading" , I can exit the tab when I don't
want to read anymore.

------
xiaopingguo
Finally, some disruption amongst the management class. They have a long way to
go in the race to the bottom.

------
exolymph
Nah. Dedicated staff serve a very different purpose from consultants.

------
k__
A company that calls itself HourlyNerd and only places non-technical people?

